# Alternative für ImageMixer 1.5 for Sony



## Company_Q (9. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

hoffentlich kennt sich da einer aus. Ich habe hier einen Digitalen Camcorder von Sony mit USB anschluß und einer tollen Software: ImageMixer 1.5 die OEM mäßig dabei war. Jetzt hab ich ein wunderschönes, qualitativ sehr gutes Video aufgenommen (auf Band) und nun will ich das ganze in nahezu gleicher Quali dieses Band digitalisieren. Mir ist klar, dass das Video zwar schlechter wird aber das was am Ende rauskommt ist wirklich nicht zu unterbieten. mir kommt es vor, als ob man bi 400x360 nur 40 Pixel verwendet hat. Mal deutlich gesprochen: Man erkennt garnichts. Ein langer prozeß mit dem Handbuch ergab garnichts und Einstellungen gibt es in diesem Programm auch nicht. Meine Frage ist:
Gibt es eine Software, die bessere Ergebnisse erzielt oder gibt es ein Codec für das Programm was die Qualität deutlich verbessert? Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß

The _Q


----------



## kasper (9. September 2004)

Um die volle Qualität zu erhalten, musst du es mit einen Videoschnittprogramm über FireWire aufnehmen.

USB ist nämlich nicht schnell genug. Es ist auch eher dafür gedacht Bilder von der Kamera zu holen, oder Clips in kleiner Auflösung aufzunehmen.


----------



## Company_Q (9. September 2004)

Das versteh ich, aber gibt es da wirklich keine Alternative mehr um die Sachen Qualitativ hochwertiger zu erhalten? Eine FireWire habe ich leider nicht und kann auch keine einbauen (Firmen PC). Falls es doch noch eine alternative gibt, dann sagt mal bescheid.

_Q

THX für die fixe Antwort


----------

